# Armslist...



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Was suppose to meet someone today to buy his pre-1950 S&W 38. Was just getting ready to leave the house when I got an email saying he sold it. Well, thanks for making a time for me to meet. Wife said I should be grateful he sent me an email saying it was gone instead of letting me sit at the meeting place for ever. Oh well. was not meant to be...


----------



## liwaj79 (May 20, 2008)

I was supposed to meet with a guy 1.5hrs away' I talked to him before I left and it was still a go. I got to the place we agreed to meet, he was a no-show. Wouldn't answer calls, text, or email, I am sure not everyone on there is like that.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

It's not just armslist trust me. Craigslist is the worst. I used to have good things to say about the sales, but anymore they have gotten really crappy. I've put stuff for sale and people give me a time and date they're coming to pick it up and either don't come at all or text when they're supposed to be here and say something happened. I swear three different guys truck broke down on their way to get something lol. I won't hold things for anyone unless I personally know them, because I've passed people up in the past because somebody was getting their jollies by screwing with me.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I've had similar experiences with Armslist. At least they called me before hand.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have had a few good deals off Armslist, but whenever dealing with the public it is touch and go, I would be Leary if I had to travel far, all have been pretty local.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Dealing w/idiot public a crap shoot, have similar experiences w/Craigslist and other places ... had guy call me once saying he was on the way, be there in 20 minutes and never show, answer calls, e-mails or texts ... carp killer right, don't wait very long and sell to first person to show up with cash ...


----------

